# Snowblower not throwing far



## spookyneo

Hi all,

First of all, some history about the snowblower. So this is my second winter with my Craftsman/Husqvarna snowblower. Actually, it is not my snowblower; it belongs to my brother-in-law. It is an Husqvarna 12527HV with a 298cc LCT engine. It isn't new. My brother-in-law bought it at Sears in 2011 but didn't take care of it. He told me he used it in gravel and rocks damaged the housing. He never did maintenance on it and left it outside pretty much 4 years...but he lent it to me for free 2 years ago. I've been putting money on the snowblower since and it never ran optimal as far as I know. I changed the skid shoes (which were stuck in rust), changed the auger belt, 2 control cables, primer button, pulley assembly and had to buy missing bolt. Probably spent more than 250$CAD on it so far. I'm getting at the point where I'm thinking of pulling the plug on a new Ariens and giving him back his snowblower.

Anyway, the issue that I now have with the Craftsman/Husky this season is that it doesn't throw far. I used it twice since. Once in medium snow and it threw up to 6-7 feet. Today, it was very fluffy/light snow and it never went further than 8 feet. I actually measured it to make sure. Over the past summer, I did some maintenance on it on it since my brother-in-law never did. Maybe I messed up something. So I changed the spark plug, changed the oil, lubricated everything (auto-turn, controls, auger, etc). The engine starts really fast now compared to last winter. Last winter it usually took 5-6 pulls, but now it starts in 2 pulls or sometimes even 1. I believe the new oil and new primer bulb helps.

What should I be looking at to fix the output of the chute ? It has never been very good (nothing compared to Ariens SHO), but it has been better than 8 feet even with heavy/wet snow. Something must be wrong somewhere but I don't know where to look.

It might not be related, but I also noticed that my light doesn't work anymore this season. I though the bulb was dead so I bought a new one (CEC 1156 according to the previous bulb). The new one doesn't work either. I took out my Fluke and voltage readings were very unstable. It goes anywhere between 2v and 6v while the engine is running. These bulbs are rated 12v so I see why they don't work; they don't get enough voltage.

I'm wondering if the low power output on the chute as well as the bulb not working could be related and lead to an engine RPM issue. What do you think ? If my engine doesn't run optimal, I believe the voltage will be affected as well. I am no mechanic, but I think it should work like this since it uses magnets and depends on the engine speed to produce electricity.

Thanks guys,

Neo.

p.s: Should I just give it back to my brother-in-law and get a new Ariens ? :devil:


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*Did you check the condition of the belts on it?????????*


----------



## UNDERTAKER

* Stick on his front door step when he is sleeping. and go get yourself a new 1. ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## vinnycom

why did u have to change pulley?
make sure auger belt is not slipping when engaged, need to remove belt cover to observe. is their and adjustment to make ithe auger belt tighter.
u could try the impeller mod, adding rubber to ends of impeller blades to reduce gap within impeller housing


----------



## nwcove

if the engine is running at its proper rpm, i would go with the mentions above. check the belts for condition and tension. a video avec audio of the machine running at wot would help us help you. if the ariens is in the budget.....call yer bil to come get his machine ! and welcome to sbf !


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

Do yourself a favor. Scrap that thing and go shopping.

The money you've thrown at junk that's not yours is money wasted.

And don't let your BIL borrow your new one.


----------



## 43128

scrap it but pull the engine


----------



## orangputeh

what vinnycom said.

sounds like a money pit, doncha think? more trouble than it's worth.

get a new Ariens and don't let ANYONE use it.


----------



## jsup

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Do yourself a favor. Scrap that thing and go shopping.
> 
> The money you've thrown at junk that's not yours is money wasted.
> 
> And don't let your BIL borrow your new one.


Solid advice


----------



## vinnycom

if u already fixed and spent money on it then spend some time troubleshooting . or not. it blows snow, maybe not far but far enough. but thats just me, cheap and tight on money. imho, ymmv


----------



## spookyneo

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *Did you check the condition of the belts on it?????????*


Auger belt was changed last winter. Less than a year old. It was brand new from the dealer. As far as the traction belt, it has never been changed. But I don't hear any slipping sound other than when I get a small rock stuck and this jams the auger and slips the belt. The traction has never been an issue as far as I recall.



vinnycom said:


> why did u have to change pulley?
> make sure auger belt is not slipping when engaged, need to remove belt cover to observe. is their and adjustment to make ithe auger belt tighter.
> u could try the impeller mod, adding rubber to ends of impeller blades to reduce gap within impeller housing


I had to change the entire pulley assembly because the rope got stuck on the flywheel fan while it was running. This only happens to me trust me. The pulley spring was already broken when I got it from my BIL and at one point, the rope didn't recoil properly. The wife didn't see it and started the engine with the electric starter. The rope and the spring from the pulley broke and I had rope everywhere in the housing. Took me 2 hours to clean up properly but the recoil assembly was damaged beyond repairs. I finished the winter with the electric starter and decided to put a new pulley assembly because we often have power outage here. I find the pulley more useful than the electric starter. I got a knock off from Ebay however and not OEM from Husqvarna...saved a few bucks.

I don't want to buy an impeller mod because this would not fix the issue; only try to hide it. 

I'll check the belt tomorrow. I don't hear any slipping sounds however, but I can sometimes see the impeller willing the spin when I'm running at IDLE. Could this be the belt slipping ? If so, other than buying a new belt, how can I adjust the belt tension properly ?



nwcove said:


> if the engine is running at its proper rpm, i would go with the mentions above. check the belts for condition and tension. a video avec audio of the machine running at wot would help us help you. if the ariens is in the budget.....call yer bil to come get his machine ! and welcome to sbf !


There are a few videos of the 12527HV on the web and I believe they sound the same as mine. However, I will compare tomorrow the auger speed between the videos and mine. From what I can see tonight, it looks like that my auger is spinning much slower than the ones in the videos. I might be wrong; I'll check tomorrow. I'll probably do a video and show you guys the auger speed as well as the engine sound.



Yanmar Ronin said:


> Do yourself a favor. Scrap that thing and go shopping.
> 
> The money you've thrown at junk that's not yours is money wasted.
> 
> And don't let your BIL borrow your new one.





orangputeh said:


> what vinnycom said.
> 
> sounds like a money pit, doncha think? more trouble than it's worth.
> 
> get a new Ariens and don't let ANYONE use it.


Yes, it does sound like a money pit. I've seen older snowblowers in better shape/condition than this one. To be fair, an Ariens was not planned in the budget. But shops around have pretty good financing plans. Knowing how good Ariens are and how long they usually last, I see this as an investment. I live north of Montreal and a snowblower is a necessity in my case. Let me rephrase that : Having a snowblower that is properly working and that I can rely on is a necessity. 

I'll first see if I can try to make it work by checking the belts. But if I have to get it at the shop for a tuneup that would cost me, I'll consider the Ariens very seriously. Probably something like a 24 inch SHO. I would loose 3 inches compared to the Husky, but have more firepower/inch.

Thanks guys. I'll follow up tomorrow


----------



## Gregb7

From what I've seen the impeller mod is cheap and makes a world of difference. Planning on modding mine this week.


----------



## MrDman

Did you happen to check to see if you broke the shear pins? 

When mine break my snowblower only blows a few feet too.


----------



## orangputeh

I can understand where you are coming from. all the work and money invested makes you want to hold on to it.

maybe once you get it dialed in you will have a nice machine. 

I had an old HS828 that constantly needed work. replaced belts, cables, tuned up, changed collars on height adjustment pedal, even rebuilt the pulley tensioner arm for the belts with 4 new bushings and a couple hours of time just on that.

after countless hours and mucho dineros it worked well but still wasn't right . after every heavy use it needed something else. the previous owner really abused it . 

I did get it for free and learned a lot but i finally sold it for $800 during one of last years' storms. I made full disclosure to the new owner and he told me he could handle it because he was a mechanic.

have always wondered how he made out with it. he only lives a couple miles away and have never heard from him so maybe the machine is still chugging along.

what I learned from that machine was invaluable. every Honda I have bought since has needed very little in parts and work other than maybe a service and a tune up because now I know what to look for. 

good luck and please check back. if it's now throwing snow far I think that suggests either a loose belt or slipping belt. someone suggested the shear pin in the impeller. that's possible. if that pin is missing sometimes the impeller will still spin a little because of rust and corrosion on the shaft but slips. that is a longshot though.


----------



## spookyneo

Hey guys,

Following up from yesterday's post, here are some videos. I took 3 videos. Sorry about the sound quality at some point; still getting used to my new phone : https://photos.app.goo.gl/qAyE1GWMmBVoPeh12 

- One of them is the startup (took 1 pull!) and a general idea of the engine/auger/belts.
- The second video shows the auger/impeller speed as well as the belts.
- The third video shows more the belts. The auger/impeller belt seems quite loose, but I don't see why it would be. It was changed last year. I don't hear any slipping sound when the belt is engaged. I also noticed that the impeller pulley/wheel seems loose when running. I don't know if it is normal, but once the auger is engaged, we can see the impeller pulley shaking a bit.

We can see in the videos that the impeller is spinning when the auger handle is not engaged. To me, the engine sounds OK, but I am no mechanic. The auger speed looks OK as well. I think the impeller got damaged at some point in the past years. It seems to be bent a bit. Maybe a rock got stuck behind and the BIL didn't stop the impeller fast enough. The metal housing behind the impeller looks like the impeller scraped it somehow. I don't know, but it looks damaged.

Any comments on these videos ?

Thanks !

Neo.


----------



## vinnycom

in one vid impeller seems to run slow. and when not engaged impeller is spinning(albeit slowly) bad augers are not. can u confirm bolts on inpeller to axle are not broken. or u might have to check gearbox.
as for it spinning when not engaged theres a brake but yours is not making contact w/belt


----------



## Motor City

That auger gear case seems to be moving up and down alot. One of the shafts may be bent.


----------



## Dauntae

Not to mention your impeller blades are ALL bent, at those angled I'm not surprised it isnt throwing snow very far, That will need some parts to repair and may not be worth the cost.


----------



## Shaw351

Yeah. Those impeller blades look straightened out. 
That auger shaft is most definitely bent. I had the same problem 2 weeks ago on a machine, and replaced the auger shaft and the up-and-down movement went away. Took the old one and rolled it on the smooth cement surface and it had a bow in the middle of it.


----------



## orangputeh

impeller seems to be slow. mine spins so fast you can't see the blades.

the bobbing looks normal to me. everything else looks normal.

great videos.

my eyes must be bad. i can't see the impeller blades being bent out of shape.


----------



## vinnycom

one thing to check is do the auger belt test. unplug wire from sparkplug, remove belt cover. shove 2x4 into impeller chute to jam up impeller. hold auger lever down, pull up rope on starter slowly but hard and see if auiger belt slips


----------



## KennyT

orangputeh said:


> impeller seems to be slow. mine spins so fast you can't see the blades.
> 
> the bobbing looks normal to me. everything else looks normal.
> 
> great videos.
> 
> my eyes must be bad. i can't see the impeller blades being bent out of shape.


 If you stop the vid at 47 seconds you will see. Impeller looks like he was using it as a wood chipper.


----------



## rfw1953

Other than all the comments on shear pins, auger blades being bent, loose belts. etc., you don't mention how the engine runs when under load. Does the engine stay at the same RPM when under load, or does it rev up to adjust for the load when blowing snow? I ask only because my middle son has an Ariens that didn't blow snow very far either. In his case, the carb was dirty, thus it wouldn't rev when under load and the snow would only blow a few feet. He cleaned the carb which resolved the issue for him.

Also, I had an older Craftsmen that regardless of belts being tight or engine speed, the snow would only blow about 8' as well. The problem this created was that towards the end of the epic winter we had last season, I had trouble getting the snow up and over the side berms on the driveway created from blowing snow. My neighbor, who also has an older Craftsmen, had the same problem. He had to rent a bobcat to remove the side driveway berms just so he could continue clearing his driveway. I ended up getting a 32" Honda that blows snow 56' which totally solved my issues. Keep us posted on how you resolve the issue. Good luck...


----------



## barney

Have a look at donyboy73 YouTube channel. He shows a lot of great videos on how to keep those Craftsmen machines working well. Your RPM might be a little low too. One of Donyboy73 vids show how the little wire on the engine speed knob gets stretched out on these machines after a few years such that when the knob is pushed to high speed you won't get the same high speed you had when the machine was new. He shows an easy fix for it. His videos are short and very well done for noobs like me.


----------



## tpenfield

Yup . . . Impeller blades are all bent out of shape.


----------



## nwcove

i got no sound on the vids, but seeing what i saw.....its been abused to the point of being a parts machine or a freebie project for someone. give it back.....and move on. jmo


----------



## orangputeh

yes, i see now that the impeller blades are bent away where they should be. may be the problem.

also, another member brought up a good point about how the machine works under load. does it bog down ?


----------



## Mudflap

You must have a ton of patience. I wouldn't have lasted nearly as long as you. Sounds like you'd be better off (financially) by walking away from what you're working on and investing in a used machine. If the budget can handle it, new stuff is *always* nice.


----------



## Julien Morrissette

Calvaire! ... you should probably just get a new one


----------



## 43128

pull the motor and tires, find yourself a nice old ariens 924000 chassis and scrap the rest


----------



## spookyneo

Oui, calvaire pour de vrai haha

Thanks for everyone input on this. Your help is much appreciated. I took a lot of time during the past summer to dismantle many pieces and do maintenance on the machine. I learned a lot on how a snowblower works. I also got in touch with LCT at one point to understand more about how some things were working inside the engine. Great support from them. I love to learn, but I think at some point I have to stop working on it. Being a father of 3 with a new house, I can't spend all my time working on the snowblower. The time I took working on the snowblower already set me back on some projects since summer. 

I see that there are many components that are not right and will need to be changed or repaired. Honestly, this is getting out of my league. I don't have all the appropriate tools and knowledge to do all this. I love to learn, but learning takes time and this is one thing that I don't have. I need something that I can rely on. I got the same problem last winter as rfw1953 described. The snowblower wasn't throwing high enough in order to clear the snow banks on the sides of the driveway created during the winter. I didn't know where to throw my snow at the end of the winter and I don't think I should have to worry about that if I had a properly working snowblower. 

My BIL made it clear last year that he didn't give me the snowblower and he could take it back eventually if he needs it. He just doesn't need it right now. Reading your posts about everything that could be wrong, I don't think it is a good idea to invest money in this as it doesn't belong to me. If my BIL would have given it to me, that might be a different story, but this isn't the case. 

I'll go to an Ariens dealer this week and see what they can offer me. I got my eyes on a Deluxe 24 or even a Platinum 24 SHO depending on the price. Currently I'm using a 27 inches, but I'm fine with going from 27 to 24. My driveway is not large enough to justify 27 over 24 and I could use a smaller snowblower for storage purposes. However, the Deluxe 24 is an LCT 254cc engine and it is a downgrade from my current LCT 291cc. I'm affraid 254cc might not be enough for the snow banks created by the snow plow at the EOD. That's why I'm thinking about the SHO. I just love the power that the SHO can deliver. I'll see the prices and decide what is within my budget. If you have any comments on those, feel free to let me know (even if it isn't the discussion here).

Again thanks everyone. This is an awesome community. I'll update the topic if for whatever reason I have to keep the BIL snowblower, but as of right now, I'm really digging a brand new Ariens that is problems free and will last me more than a decade.

Neo.


----------



## vinnycom

if your bil said that then give it back asis, no point in wasting time on something thats not yours to keep


----------



## THE Wolfman

I don't want to sound harsh or cruel Neo, but I probably will.

Last year I bought a brand new PowerSmart DB7651-24 for $499. You can see my announcement of the purchase (including my typo of fuel capacity which should read 0.66Gal or 2.5L) here at http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/109338-my-new-toy-2.html

You have spent half that amount already... on a machine owned by someone other than yourself... and all YOU have to show for it is...

On the other hand though, your brother-in-law is getting a new snowblower one piece at a time.

From what I could see in your videos, the impeller pulley (in front of the belts) is wobbling, which means the shaft it is mounted on is likely to be bent, and the bearings which hold it in place also have a high probability of being damaged. Visible damage to the impeller assembly and movement of the gearbox assembly support this. Getting this machine to work right is not going to be a quick or cheap fix. I recommend that you get it working just well enough to do the job for you, so that you can shop for your own snowblower without being pressured into the first machine that fits into your budget.

Adjust the impeller control rod (check the spring under the sleeve at the bottom, and replace if stretched out) to tighten up a little more on the belt when engaged. Don't go crazy with it though, because the machine isn't going to work right without lots money and TLC. 

Leave the 'Scratched and Bent, Mobile Money Pit and Corrosion Emporium' to its owner. Let him fix/replace the bent shaft, bent impeller assembly, thrust bearing, flange bearing, etc.

P.S. A generic 6hp (212cc or better) 24in would serve you well, and if you aren't brand name obsessed, there are some good deals to be found. The 254cc on a Deluxe 24 is plenty unless you plan on racing a sled dog team to the North Pole.


----------



## 10953

i'm surprised that you all missed the impeller and auger bearings bouncing around more so the impeller in number 3. it's moving around just like the auger gear housing is, i'd bet it's broken from being jamb'ed up trying to throw rocks not stones. hence the movement in the shaft's 

we all know these machines don't like throwing stones never mind rocks big enough to bend the blades and damage the bearing ?? like this on has, if the bil is willing to give it for free, a new impeller and auger bearings, straighten the impeller blades, adjust the belts correctly it should be good to go,


----------



## spookyneo

vinnycom said:


> if your bil said that then give it back asis, no point in wasting time on something thats not yours to keep


At this point, I believe that as well. There's too much to be done.



THE Wolfman said:


> I don't want to sound harsh or cruel Neo, but I probably will.
> 
> Last year I bought a brand new PowerSmart DB7651-24 for $499. You can see my announcement of the purchase (including my typo of fuel capacity which should read 0.66Gal or 2.5L) here at http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/109338-my-new-toy-2.html
> 
> You have spent half that amount already... on a machine owned by someone other than yourself... and all YOU have to show for it is...
> 
> On the other hand though, your brother-in-law is getting a new snowblower one piece at a time.
> 
> From what I could see in your videos, the impeller pulley (in front of the belts) is wobbling, which means the shaft it is mounted on is likely to be bent, and the bearings which hold it in place also have a high probability of being damaged. Visible damage to the impeller assembly and movement of the gearbox assembly support this. Getting this machine to work right is not going to be a quick or cheap fix. I recommend that you get it working just well enough to do the job for you, so that you can shop for your own snowblower without being pressured into the first machine that fits into your budget.
> 
> Adjust the impeller control rod (check the spring under the sleeve at the bottom, and replace if stretched out) to tighten up a little more on the belt when engaged. Don't go crazy with it though, because the machine isn't going to work right without lots money and TLC.
> 
> Leave the 'Scratched and Bent, Mobile Money Pit and Corrosion Emporium' to its owner. Let him fix/replace the bent shaft, bent impeller assembly, thrust bearing, flange bearing, etc.
> 
> P.S. A generic 6hp (212cc or better) 24in would serve you well, and if you aren't brand name obsessed, there are some good deals to be found. The 254cc on a Deluxe 24 is plenty unless you plan on racing a sled dog team to the North Pole.


That's not being harsh, don't worry. That's pretty much what everyone is telling me to do. While I am not brand loyal (because I never owned my own snowblower), I really like Ariens products. They seem to be quite robust and reliable. I don't mind paying a bit more for a brand that has a good reputation to make good and lasting products. It's not like if a snowblower was an option in my area. I need at least a snowblower. And I kinda like being outside for an hour doing the snowblower. Honda seems to make very good products as well but they are way more expensive than Ariens.



87 powershift said:


> i'm surprised that you all missed the impeller and auger bearings bouncing around more so the impeller in number 3. it's moving around just like the auger gear housing is, i'd bet it's broken from being jamb'ed up trying to throw rocks not stones. hence the movement in the shaft's
> 
> we all know these machines don't like throwing stones never mind rocks big enough to bend the blades and damage the bearing ?? like this on has, if the bil is willing to give it for free, a new impeller and auger bearings, straighten the impeller blades, adjust the belts correctly it should be good to go,


The BIL told me from day 1 that this machine has been abused, but I didn't expect it that much. He left it outside 365 days for 4 years without any shelter/protection. He also used it few times when he was building his house during winter and he told me that rocks (not stones, but big rocks) got stuck in there. If I remember correctly, at one point he had to weld the chassis near the impeller because a rock created a hole in the chassis. It is highly likely that this kind of abuse caused these issues with the impeller/auger. The engine might be fine however. After I changed the oil, spark plug and primer bulb, the engine starts at first pull. It usually took 5-6 pulls probably because I couldn't prime the gas so I had to prime it with the pullcord. As I said however, I learned a lot about snowblowers and small motors in general in the past year. All that time is not totally wasted.


----------



## kueh

Unless you have a passion for tinkering, stop.

And you realized the major issue. It's a "loaner." Stay away from people who loan something for free because it's not working. In my experience, they demand it back as soon as they hear it's working.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rfw1953

spookyneo said:


> I see that there are many components that are not right and will need to be changed or repaired. Honestly, this is getting out of my league. I don't have all the appropriate tools and knowledge to do all this. I love to learn, but learning takes time and this is one thing that I don't have. I need something that I can rely on. *I got the same problem last winter as rfw1953 described. *The snowblower wasn't throwing high enough in order to clear the snow banks on the sides of the driveway created during the winter. I didn't know where to throw my snow at the end of the winter and I don't think I should have to worry about that if I had a properly working snowblower.
> 
> My BIL made it clear last year that he didn't give me the snowblower and he could take it back eventually if he needs it. He just doesn't need it right now. *Reading your posts about everything that could be wrong, I don't think it is a good idea to invest money in this as it doesn't belong to me.* If my BIL would have given it to me, that might be a different story, but this isn't the case.
> 
> I'll go to an Ariens dealer this week and see what they can offer me. I got my eyes on a Deluxe 24 or even a Platinum 24 SHO depending on the price. Currently I'm using a 27 inches, but I'm fine with going from 27 to 24. My driveway is not large enough to justify 27 over 24 and I could use a smaller snowblower for storage purposes. However, the Deluxe 24 is an LCT 254cc engine and it is a downgrade from my current LCT 291cc. *I'm affraid 254cc might not be enough for the snow banks created by the snow plow at the EOD.* That's why I'm thinking about the SHO. I just love the power that the SHO can deliver. I'll see the prices and decide what is within my budget. If you have any comments on those, feel free to let me know (even if it isn't the discussion here).
> Neo.


 
I highlighted a few of your comments above for my response. I think you're wise to cut and run. You'll be happier by eliminating old problems you aren't skilled or prepared enough to deal with...If you have high berms on the sides of your driveway, and if you have a plow created berm at the end of your driveway, I would encourage you to go with more power than less. Yes, it's a bit more money, but in the end you'll be more satisfied with the end results, especially with the icy plow created berm, which I also get her in Crested Butte. The snow from the plow becomes highly packed. The last thing you want to be doing is getting out a shovel because your SB doesn't have the power to chew through it. *Go with power*. Deal with the storage issue. :grin:


----------



## spookyneo

rfw1953 said:


> I highlighted a few of your comments above for my response. I think you're wise to cut and run. You'll be happier by eliminating old problems you aren't skilled or prepared enough to deal with...If you have high berms on the sides of your driveway, and if you have a plow created berm at the end of your driveway, I would encourage you to go with more power than less. Yes, it's a bit more money, but in the end you'll be more satisfied with the end results, especially with the icy plow created berm, which I also get her in Crested Butte. The snow from the plow becomes highly packed. The last thing you want to be doing is getting out a shovel because your SB doesn't have the power to chew through it. *Go with power*. Deal with the storage issue. :grin:


Thanks. I know my limits and what I am capable of. And I also know that I can't spend all my time on fixing a snowblower while other things are not getting done. 

Honestly, I never had a problem with the snow plow at the EOD with the current Craftsman. It seems powerful enough. The only time that I had issue removing snow with the Craftsman was when I had to remove the snow that I removed from my roof. That snow my friend, was packed as ****. There was no way that my 291cc SB could remove it. It was trying to dig in, but it couldn't. I had to break the bank with a shovel and then I could plow it using the Craftsman. I spent about 4 hours working on that alone. Maybe the Platinum 24 SHO with drift cutters will be able to handle that this year. That would be great and justify the SHO !:grin:


----------



## rfw1953

spookyneo said:


> The only time that I had issue removing snow with the Craftsman was when I had to remove the snow that I removed from my roof. That snow my friend, was packed as ****. There was no way that my 291cc SB could remove it. It was trying to dig in, but it couldn't. *I had to break the bank with a shovel and then I could plow it using the Craftsman. I spent about 4 hours working on that alone.* Maybe the Platinum 24 SHO with drift cutters will be able to handle that this year. That would be great and justify the SHO !:grin:


I had the same issues with snow on my roof last season. At one point I had nearly 4' of snow on the roof and it took forever for me to get it down. I removed it all myself. Talk about a workout. I get it!!!

I think you'll find the newer SB's have the power to handle roof shed. Here again, This is why I would choose power over being concerned with storage. With a family, job and wanting to enjoy life, you don't want to be stuck behind a shovel or a SB when you could be having fun with the family. Like I said, it may cost you a bit more to go with more power, but you'll be happier that you spent the extra money vs. getting an under powered machine that still requires you to shovel. That to me would be very frustrating.


----------



## ourkid2000

Something you might want to check (because it's really easy) is the carb and governor linkages. If this thing sat outside a lot, they might be getting stiff with rust and corrosion. I've worked on loads of blowers that seemed to be running fine at idle and max throttle but when you hit the snow they bog right down and throw the snow like crap.

When the governor demands more power in this case, if the carb linkage is rusted up and stiff, it will bog down. With the engine stopped, give the linkages a pull with your hands. If they're stiff it will work like crap......lubricate them and work it back and forth until free. If this is your problem, it will act like a new blower.


----------



## spookyneo

The issues should be fixed now.

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

Yep.

Merry Christmas ccasion14:


----------



## classiccat

spookyneo said:


> The issues should be fixed *for me* now. *My B.I.L. is S..L.*
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone


*fixed it*.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## all3939

I knew from the get go you would be able to fix it, CONGRATS and enjoy.


----------



## Cold Bear

Put it on Craigs list someone will buy it....for parts.


----------

